# A little help with a rifle if you will



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always wanted a lever action. Saw my LGS has a Marlin 336W in 30-30 on sale. I have very little experience with lever actions and none with Marlin.

So what do I need to know? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great guns. Best get it. I have had both Marlins and Winnis over the years. Got a winni now. I like Marlins better. Flat top makes it handy for scopes and such things. Some of the new fangled ammo they make in .30 .30 can come surprisingly close to .308 performance wise. The Lever Evolution ammo is supposed to be the cats meow but it takes a new magazine follower to make it feed the last round right. Or does on my gun anyway. Lazy to change up the gun...I just buy he 150 grain hog and deer loads. Doesnt lag far behind and its quite a bit cheaper. The gun should be worth around 400 bucks if its in good shape. Or thats what my LGS claims. 
https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...revolution-bullets-308win-performance.171555/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have one and it is a darn fine rifle. Mine is a early 1990's vintage. Is it new or used? Others here have shared that the quality of Marlins went down somewhat in more recent years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand new production Marlins are good rifles. Old used ones need. JM (I think) stamp on them to be good. Get back beyond the 60’s they are good. Terrific deer rifle at 100 to 150 yards. Hits like a 7.62 x 39.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant help but think its a .300 blackout for some reason.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Cant help but think its a .300 blackout for some reason.


Similar characteristics.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a J.C Higgins (Marlin 336) and you couldn't pay me enough money to pry it away. It shoots better then I can see out to 150yrds.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When Remington bought out Marlin in 2010, they moved all the existing parts to their New York factory and built rifles with them.
Being Remington workers they did not really know what they were doing.
Consequently, those Marlin lever rifles built between 2010 and 2014 were poor quality and did damage to the brand reputation.
Those built in the last few years are much better.
If you are buying a brand new one you should be OK, if the fit and finish is poor that means it’s probably one of the interim ones.
Mine is a 1972 336 Texan and a beautiful rifle. I got it used for $100.
When you see reference to a “JM” rifle the rifles built when Marlin still owned the company have those letters inside an oval stamped on the left side of the barrel just in front of the receiver.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to beat a work horse like a 336 in 30-30 that is in good condition. As noted the older ones were better. See post above me he gave to the short version of history.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, this one is new.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep, this one is new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good luck Sasq, I personally would suggest the Big Loop Marlin lever, just because it looks cool! Here's a website to help with price competitiveness;

https://www.impactguns.com/guns/?_bc_fsnf=1&brand=43&Caliber=30+30+Winchester


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Gabe Suarez wrote this, he has a compelling argument. GABE SUAREZ BLOG - The Tactical 30-30 Lever Action Rifle


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May I suggest a 44mag instead of 30/30. Pretty much the same ballistics out to 100 yards plus a little more. Magazine capacity is nearly twice the 30/30. Plus you can pick up a revolver in 44mag for a rifle and pistol matching caliber set. 

I've shot a lot of deer with the 44mag, rifle and handgun, and have always been impressed with the results. You don't have to be a tracker after the shot. Bang Flop.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if SCOTUS doesn't squash the AR & AK bull that being pushed - you'll be seeing alot more the lever action being sold >>> until the liberals add them to their further ban listings ....

problem I see with the one the OP is proposing to purchase is the 30-30 caliber - definitely heading more to the obsolete column every year - less on the retail shelves - more $$$$ - definitely prepper concerns ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I doubt if the 30-30 cartrdge will be going away.
There were 7 million Winchesters alone produced in that caliber.
In some states, the term "deer rifle" is synonomous with the 30-30 lever rifle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I doubt if the 30-30 cartrdge will be going away.
> There were 7 million Winchesters alone produced in that caliber.
> In some states, the term "deer rifle" is synonomous with the 30-30 lever rifle.


Very true. In MN when you talk about a whitetail gun, you are typically talking about either an 870, 30-06 bolt gun or a 30-30.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Every serious rifleman should own at least one 30-30 lever action.
Just like every serious handgunner should own at least one classic S&W revolver.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If the quality is still good with them, then I say get it. I had a Savage M99 lever action, in .308 Winchester, and it was a handy gun. The .30-30 has a great reputation as a deer gun, but you already knew that.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

You can still purchase firearms in California?

Better pick it up TODAY!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATE* So I headed down today set on picking up the Marlin 336. Price was $399. which I believed to be reasonable. Well they seemed to not have any. Not that they sold out, they never had any to begin with. To me that seems like false advertising. I suppose I could go from store to store hunting one down but I don't feel like it. Instead I'll wait until another one comes along. So my search for a lever action continues.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Every serious rifleman should own at least one 30-30 lever action.
> Just like every serious handgunner should own at least one classic S&W revolver.


Working on it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> *UPDATE* So I headed down today set on picking up the Marlin 336. Price was $399. which I believed to be reasonable. Well they seemed to not have any. Not that they sold out, they never had any to begin with. To me that seems like false advertising. I suppose I could go from store to store hunting one down but I don't feel like it. Instead I'll wait until another one comes along. So my search for a lever action continues.
> 
> Working on it.


In the meantime, check out this forum
www.marlinowners.com
I've been a member there since t beginning, when the first Marlinowners site closed down. Same screen name as here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> *UPDATE* So I headed down today set on picking up the Marlin 336. Price was $399. which I believed to be reasonable. Well they seemed to not have any. Not that they sold out, they never had any to begin with. To me that seems like false advertising. I suppose I could go from store to store hunting one down but I don't feel like it. Instead I'll wait until another one comes along. So my search for a lever action continues.
> 
> Working on it.


Seems like maybe you should stop into a few other Gun Shops, let them know what you are looking for and your disappointment with the GS that falsely advertised. I bet you could end up with the rifle at a good price anyways.


----------

